# JoHan Chrysler Turbine



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back a couple of years ago I bought one of these off ebay and when it arrived no tires. It's been packed away until a few days ago when I pulled it out and started working on it.
Any body know if the R2 after market tire/wheel kits would work??? I googled tire size for the turbine car but cannot make heads or tails as to what size the tires should be.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

https://www.motortrend.com/news/c12-0603-1964-chrysler-turbine-car/

Partway down the tires are described as modern 205/75X14.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Can you be a bit more specific as to how far down??? I scanned/looked through and saw no mention of tire size.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You will probably - more overly - need to determine what the size of your turbine wheels rims are in diameter and width in mm and go from there. Or are those missing as well. :lurk5:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Can you be a bit more specific as to how far down??? I scanned/looked through and saw no mention of tire size.


It's in the first line of the paragraph below the photo of the "afterburner" taillamps.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

MFR, the wheels pieces are there, all 20 of them.
Does any body know if R2 makes a set of tires the correct size???


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Their sight is down (?) for maintenace, but the 205/75 converts to 26 inches and 8 inches on a 14 inch rim. I doubt if they have specific tire sizes, but probably a vinatage or white wall tire set will work. Or the fronts from a racing tire packet.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I use a link on their collector model page and the main site is till up.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

I dug my Johan turbine car out of my stash and have all four tires. No promises but I can try making a silicone mold of a single tire and if successful, I could possibly send the mold to you if you can do the resin casting yourself. Let me know if you want me to.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> I use a link on their collector model page and the main site is till up.



I was able to work my way back to the home page and open the tire pages. They have a vintage set with white walls, but their racing sets look to big even just using the fronts from 2 sets.

:cheers2:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

rtbeuke said:


> I dug my Johan turbine car out of my stash and have all four tires. No promises but I can try making a silicone mold of a single tire and if successful, I could possibly send the mold to you if you can do the resin casting yourself. Let me know if you want me to.


My nephew just got him self a 3D printer and I'm positive he could make a set using the silicone tire.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

The mold I would make would be a negative, i.e. cavity to pour resin in to make the actual tire. I hadn't planned on charging anything for the mold, I can actually cast a set of four tires but it could be a problem then for me as it gets a little costly and I don't want to charge for them as that could violate licensing, hence me just giving you the mold and you casting the resin copies.

If you think your nephew could create a 3d file for his printer, I would still be happy to provide a mold for you or better yet I'll just cast one tire for hinm to work from. PM me with your contact info if you want me to proceed. it would take me a couple of days to make the mold and tire and get it sent to you.

Cheers!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll need to call him first and see what he says but I can't until some time tomorrow.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

rtbeuke said:


> I dug my Johan turbine car out of my stash and have all four tires. No promises but I can try making a silicone mold of a single tire and if successful, I could possibly send the mold to you if you can do the resin casting yourself. Let me know if you want me to.


Called my nephew late this morning and he says he can make a set of tires, all he needs is the mold. So if you're still willing to let me know and I'll pm you with address name and so forth.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

give me a couple of days and I'll create the mold, will get back to you when I need your contact info.

Cheers!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Use a Micrometer & Calipers.. 
Get the Width & Dia. readings... & Surf "1/24 - 1/25 Scale Slot Car Tires"..
They come in a Slew of different dimensions...
May have better luck (??)


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Haven't forgot you, poured the first half of the mold this morning, will be ready to pour the second half tomorrow. The Thursday or Friday should be ready to send it to you.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Was looking through my parts box today and found a set of 4 Goodyear tires off an AMT '68 Camaro and the only numbers are F60-15. they are just a tad bit loose on the turbine rims and they do fit between the body and chassis next to the rear axle. I think they'll work. I also googled tire size for Chrysler turbine and found a link which seems to offer different tire sizes for the car. And no I don't have a link.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Have mold done and cast one proof of tire, was trying to post pictures but can't seem to figure it out as it has changed since I posted pics a few years ago.




























Pictures show the wheel cover and hub, to make sure tire fits kit parts, which will not be included.

If you want me to send them to you, PM me your address and I'll ship them, no cost to you.

Cheers


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You had the right ideal, but our system defaults to the wrong html code of url in the text box for image files.

You can override the default by adding the







strings instead of the automatic ones.
Or you can use the [img]htt...low the set system limits of 500k.
:cheers2:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

rtbeuke said:


> Haven't forgot you, poured the first half of the mold this morning, will be ready to pour the second half tomorrow. The Thursday or Friday should be ready to send it to you.


PM sent, let me know if it went through because it doesn't look like it did from my end.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Did not get it, please retry. I'll try sending you one also and see if you can reply to it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Did my attempt from Friday, or was it Saturday, go through??


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry for taking so long to get back to, my wife had a double full knee replacement on Friday a week ago and I've been taking care of her.

Yes I did get your PM reply, if you still want me to send you the mold and casting I'm ready to ship it, just need an address and name.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers to the missus. Make sure she does her PT, not doing it - will be worse for her than before the surgery was. :Angel_anim:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I think I'll go with the tires off the Camaro, sort of an 'updated' look with the white lettering, Thanks any way and I hope your wife has a good and speedy recovery.


----------

